# kde 3.3.0 sammelthread

## amdunlock

hi,

ich dachte kde 3.3.0 braeuchte vlt. mal einen sammelthread

ich faende es toll, wenn man hier bugs erfahrungen, etc. posten wuerde

also ich benutze kde 3.3.0 und baghira 0.5a, aber mir raucht oefters mal der kicker ab, oder icq macht einen abgang (gaim) .

habt ihr aehnliche erfahrungen ?

----------

## ian!

KDE 3.3.0, Baghira 0.5b, xorg-x11 6.7.99.902 auf gcc 3.3.3-r6 mit humanen Flags und soweit keine Probleme. Alles stable soweit (bis auf einige Ungereimtheiten mit dem Brennprozess/mp3 decoding unter 2.6.8-gentoo-r{1,2,3}).

----------

## mondauge

KDE 3.3.0, ActiveHeart 1.irgendwas, Kernel 2.6.7, xorg:

Mir sind zwei Sachen aufgefallen:

1. Konqueror stürzt gelegentlich ab, gleich nachdem ich ihn gestartet hab. Wenn ich ihn dann nochmal starte, dann läuft er aber einwandfrei

2. Anstatt des normalen Fortschrittdialogs, der gezeigt wird, wenn man was kopiert oder so, bekomm ich jetzt so ein schmuckloses Fenster, das mit Hilfe einer Listbox den Fortschritt anzeigt. Ich poste bei Gelegenheit mal nen Screenshot. Wie man den alten wiederbekommt weiß ich leider nicht

Ansonsten hab ich keine Probleme mit der KDE 3.3

mondauge

----------

## sirro

kde-3.3.0, kein spezieller Style, xorg-x11-6.7.0 mit gcc-3.3.3-r6 und 0815-Flags (+ -fstack-protector) kompiliert. (glibc-2.3.4.20040619-r1 und kernel 2.6.7-hardened-r7)

=> 0Probleme bisher

Zuhause läuft noch eine KDE-Beta und die macht Probleme mit K3B (wegen USE=-arts). Muss ich mal Updaten und mit arts versehen oder auf eine Änderung in K3B hoffen, was in absehbarer Zeit wohl nicht passieren wird, da KDE ohne arts ja nichts offizielles ist.

Oder einfach bei der alten K3B-Version bleiben  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

Ich hab gesehen, dass k3b auch ein -arts Flag hat. Hat schon jemand probiert, ob das funktioniert?

----------

## amdunlock

was mir auch aufgefallen ist, ist das wenn ich rechtsklick auf ein bild mache, konqueror abraucht. wenn ich jedoch auf die schrift des bildes klicke (gleicher effekt) , dann stuerzt er nicht ab.

----------

## sirro

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Ich hab gesehen, dass k3b auch ein -arts Flag hat. Hat schon jemand probiert, ob das funktioniert?

 

Bei mir ist standardmäßig -arts für alles gesetzt. Also bringt das auch keine Besserung.

-kde soll wohl eine Lösung sein, leider weiß ich nicht was mir dann bei k3b fehlt.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61366

----------

## BlackEye

vielleicht kein so wichtiger Bug (da anscheinend nicht viele damit arbeiten  :Sad: ):

indent bei Perl-Scripten funktioniert leider seit kde3.3 im kate (und somit auch im kdevelop) nicht mehr :/

siehe dazu auch: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=87682

----------

## amdunlock

so habe noch einen entdeckt. wollte ihn vlt. erstmal hier posten.

wenn ich mit mittlerer maustaste auf die leiste oben in programme klicke und die maus dabei bewege, stuerzt kwin ab. ich weiß nicht, ob das an meinem skin lieg (baghira), werde es aber gleich mal testen.

so habs getestet. es liegt definitiv an baghira. das wird auch der grund fuer dei kicker abstuerze sein.

ich werde das mal genauer beschreiben. wenn ich ein menue oeffne, wird es erst ganz kurz wieder ausgeblendet und dann gleich wieder ein (ziemlich unschoener effekt). deswegen stuerzt dann auch kwin ab  :Very Happy: 

olli

----------

## aZZe

Also hier meine Erfahrungen mit KDE-3.3.0:

Sehr stabil!

Auf jeden Fall performanter!

Ein wenig verspielter  :Smile: 

Tastenkombination Alt+TAb sieht übersichtlicher aus

Spracheinstellungen werden endlich übernommen (Hatte das Problem, dass z.B. gkrellm KDE-Seitig immer in Englisch war, über die Konsole aber auf Deutsch)

Alles in allem gefällt es mir sehr gut. Alle Programme funktionieren.....vielen Dank an das KDE -Team!

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## Decker

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Anstatt des normalen Fortschrittdialogs, [..] bekomm ich jetzt so ein schmuckloses Fenster, das mit Hilfe einer Listbox den Fortschritt anzeigt. 

 

Da wollte man sicher 'nem Patent aus dem Weg gehen   :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

 *Decker wrote:*   

>  *mondauge wrote:*   
> 
> 2. Anstatt des normalen Fortschrittdialogs, [..] bekomm ich jetzt so ein schmuckloses Fenster, das mit Hilfe einer Listbox den Fortschritt anzeigt.  
> 
> Da wollte man sicher 'nem Patent aus dem Weg gehen  

 

Nicht im Ernst, oder?

----------

## Aldo

 *Quote:*   

> Anstatt des normalen Fortschrittdialogs, [..] bekomm ich jetzt so ein schmuckloses Fenster, das mit Hilfe einer Listbox den Fortschritt anzeigt. 

 

Im Kontrollzentrum -> KDE-Komponenten -> Dateimanager den Reiter "Verhalten" anwählen und "Netzwerkvorgänge in einem einzigen Fenster anzeigen" deaktivieren.

----------

## Neo_0815

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Ich hab gesehen, dass k3b auch ein -arts Flag hat. Hat schon jemand probiert, ob das funktioniert?

 

Klar funktioniert das - mein System nutzt k3b, also auch kde-env und libs drauf und alles ohne arts, endlich bin ich diesen Overhead los ^^.

Der Trick ist vorher noch myconf richtig zu setzen - sagt einem aber auch der Fehler der kommt wenn man nur -arts hat und Kde Pakete kompilieren will.

Also :

USE="-arts" myconf="--without-arts" emerge k3b tut bei mir  :Wink: .

Obwohl ich da anmerken muss, warum ich myconf eigentlich extra setzen muss, das sollte das USE Flag eigentlich regeln ... tut es leider nicht.

MfG

----------

## BlackEye

hm.. und was ist dann mit Progammen, die arts benutzen wollen als Ausgabe? Amarok z.B. hat bei mir als einzige Ausgabeengine nur arts. Was nun?

----------

## Neo_0815

Tjo dann würde ich sagen ... "doofes" Programm ... da fühl ich mich ja wie in Windows wo man mir vorschreibt was ich zu verwenden habe, gibts da kein ESD oder Alsa Plugin oder Konfiguration, ist ja schlimm  :Neutral: .

In dem Fall bist du gezwungen den Arts halt drauf zu machen ... oder du schreibst mal an die Entwickler das sie vielleicht Audio support ohne Arts einbinden.

MfG

----------

## BlackEye

ok, ich hab gerade gesehen, dass es noch use-Flags für den Amarok gibt: arts, gstream oder xine. Eine der drei müssen vorhanden sein sonst geht es nicht. Da ich weder gstream noch xine in meinen use-Flags hatte, ist wohl auch nur der Arts als Engine drin gewesen. Ich teste das mal an!

----------

## _hephaistos_

was mir gerade auffällt, dass wenn man im konqueror eine liste der ordner in einem verzeichnis hat. dann klickt man neben den namen auf den markierungsbalken und es passiert nichts. man muss direkt auf das ordnersymbol bzw. den namen klicken, um in den ordner zu gelangen... kann das jemand nachvollziehen?

thx

----------

## mondauge

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> was mir gerade auffällt, dass wenn man im konqueror eine liste der ordner in einem verzeichnis hat. dann klickt man neben den namen auf den markierungsbalken und es passiert nichts. man muss direkt auf das ordnersymbol bzw. den namen klicken, um in den ordner zu gelangen... kann das jemand nachvollziehen?
> 
> 

 

Ja.. das ist bei mir auch so.. Sehr nervig, vor allem bei ganz kurzen Datei- oder Verzeichnisnamen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, leider - kann man das umstellen?

und ausserdem: bei kate muss man nun auf files in der linken leiste doppelklicken um sie zu aktivieren, anstatt wie bisher nur 1x -> das ist auch sehr verhängnisvoll...

ciao

----------

## doalwa

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:

Wenn ich eine Datei oder einen Ordner auf den Desktop verlinke bzw. kopiere, entweder durch einen Internetdownload oder duch manuelle Dateoperationen aus der Konsole heraus, so werden die Dateien zwar korrekt angelegt, es werden jedoch keine Icons angelegt. Damit ich die neuen Dateien auch auf dem KDE Desktop zu sehen bekommen, muss ich KDE neu starten...ist jetzt kein Showstopper, aber im ersten Moment doch etwas verwunderlich...

----------

## ollonois

KDE 3.3 ist doch zumindest im Portage noch nicht als stable makiert von daher mal abwarten.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *ollonois wrote:*   

> KDE 3.3 ist doch zumindest im Portage noch nicht als stable makiert von daher mal abwarten.

 

genial  :Smile: 

wenns keiner probiert, wirds nie stable werden....

aber lassma des

----------

## ollonois

Es soll ja noch Leute geben die mit dem PC arbeiten. Aber lassen wir das   :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

ich arbeite auch damit. und hab eigentlich keine groben probleme....

irgendwie kommt mit kde3.3 sogar stabiler vor...

----------

## ollonois

Ich bin erst seit kurzem auf Gentoo umgestiegen. Aber an vielen Stellen wurde deutlich davon abgeraten unstable Pakete zu installieren, da man sich wohl das gesamte System zerschießen kann.

Ich hoffe jedoch, dass es bald stable wird, denn vor allem auf Kontact bin ich sehr gespannt.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *ollonois wrote:*   

> Ich bin erst seit kurzem auf Gentoo umgestiegen. Aber an vielen Stellen wurde deutlich davon abgeraten unstable Pakete zu installieren, da man sich wohl das gesamte System zerschießen kann.

 

wo/von wem wurde dir abgeraten?

unstable ist nicht das richtige wort -> "testing" wird stattdessen verwendet...

es gibt einige threads, wo vor- und nachteile von "testing" besprochen werden...

viel spaß mit gentoo  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## ollonois

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wo/von wem wurde dir abgeraten?
> 
> unstable ist nicht das richtige wort -> "testing" wird stattdessen verwendet...
> ...

 

Im Handbuch selbst wird z.B. darauf hingewiesen, dass diese Pakete oft nicht richtig funktionieren.

Von Gentoo selbst bin ich bisher seh angetan   :Very Happy: 

----------

## RUDIII

irgendeiner muss die pakete ja testen  :Very Happy: 

muss ich nun wohl für herhalten  :Wink: 

mal ausprobieren was die unstable version bei mir so anstellt

----------

## ollonois

testing  bitte   :Wink: 

----------

## species007

Hallo,

bin noch relativ neu bei Gentoo. Gibt's ne Möglichkeit (außer der Online Package Database), um den Fortschritt vom Übergang unstable -> stable zu beobachten, also sowas wie ne grobe Zeitansage, wann KDE 3.3 endlich in stable übergeht?

Danke

Michael

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, und was sehr störend ist, ist folgendes:

Unten rechts neben der Uhr hängen ein paar Icons (Icq, Sound, Klipper) Wenn da jetzt mehr als 5 sind, und ich eins schließe, dann verbreitert sich der Abstand plötzlich so, als ob 10 Icons da wären.

Wenn ich wieder ein Programm mit so einem Icon starte, dann gehts wieder.

Manchmal ist es auch andersrum.

Nen bisschen störend, da meine Taskleiste so oder so überfüllt ist *g*

In dem Zusammenhang: Wenn ich die Symbolgröße steigere, dann werden auch mehr Programme in der Fensterleiste angezeigt. Aber ich möchte die Symbole nicht auf "Normal" haben, aber trotzdem mehr als 8 Programme in der Taskleiste ohne Probleme erkennen können.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke.

Ciao.

Tobi

----------

## Lore

@Finswimmer

Hab schon lang keine "klassiche" Programmleiste unten mehr, sondern verwende eine sog. "Kasbar". Rechtsklick auf deine jetzige Leiste, dann "Hinzufügen->Kontrollleiste->Kasbar". Vielleicht gefällst dir genauso gut wie mir.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Danke. Die gefällt mir doch recht gut. Vor allem, weil es die gesamten Unterfenster zusammenschließt.

Ist zwar noch etwas ungewohnt  :Wink:  aber ich werd mich dran gewöhnen.

Ciao

Tobi

----------

## ollonois

Also ich habe jetzt auf meinem testsystem mal ein Update auf KDE 3.3.0 gemacht. Allerdings ist KDE 3.2.3 auch noch auf der Platte. Wie werde ich das los?

----------

## Neo_0815

```

man emerge

```

MfG

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

Mein Problem mit KDE 3.3.0 ist (USE=-arts), dass ich keine Systemnachrichten abspielen kann.

Ich habe als externes Programm aplay angegeben und die getestete Sounddatei ging damit in der konsole, aber im KDE Kontrollzentrum nicht.

Ich habe auch hier im Forum gelesen, dass man da nen Dienst (knotify) laufen haben muss, aber das Problem ist, dass es den bei mir nicht gibt.

Es gibt auf meinem System auch kein Binary, dass knotify heisst....

Brauche ich da vielleicht nen spezielle KDE Packet?

----------

## schnelle

Hallo alle zusammen .. 

ich hab mir auch den KDE3.3 auf meine Büchse gepackt. 

Nun hab ich beim Konqueror folgendes Problem .. 

Wenn ich eine Seite aufrufe, die einen Flashfilm hat dauert der Aufgbau extrem lange. 

www.golem.de zum Beispiel dauert bei mir ewig zu laden.

Hab ihr ähnliche Problem ?? 

Aber sonst ist der KDE mal wieder gut gelungen.

Gruß Markus

----------

## Schmolch

Huhu!

Hat noch jemand außer mir Probleme mit Kontact?

Immer wenn ich einen Termin/Aufgabe erstellen will und dann auf OK/Anwenden klicke kommen folgende Fehlermeldungen:

"Es ist keine Resource verfügbar"

"Speichern der Aufgabe nicht möglich"

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

An vollgelaufenem RAM/Swap liegt es zumindest schonmal nicht.

Mit anderen KDE-Apps hab ich keine Probleme.

----------

## Lasker

KDE 3.3 läuft eigentlich sehr gut so weit. Das Einzige was mich z.Z. stört, sind diese Fehlermeldungen (Warnungen?)

in meiner .xsession-errors, die offensichtlich KDE bezogen sind***:

```
xset:  bad font path element (#125), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

xset:  bad font path element (#125), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

kbuildsycoca running...

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x8279248 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "del"

konqueror: ERROR: Error in BrowserExtension::actionSlotMap(), unknown action : searchProvider

```

So sieht's bei mir nach dem Booten aus, kann irgend jemand damit was anfangen?

Vor allen Dingen ist "bad font path element (#125)" ausserordentlich aussagekräftig...   :Confused: 

***was ich aus der Tatsache schließe, dass .xsession-errors bei einer Gnome Session leer bleibt.

----------

## Raistlin

kde läuft bei mir gut. ich habe xorg6.8 ge-emerged.

das einzige, das mich stört sind die hässlichen icons... weiss jemand, wie ich diesen fehler korrigieren könnte?  BILD

danke.

gruss, raist.

----------

## nes

 *Raistlin wrote:*   

> das einzige, das mich stört sind die hässlichen icons

 

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=x11-themes

Ev. auch auf www.kde-look.org nachsehen.

lg., nes

----------

## mondauge

 *Schmolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Es ist keine Resource verfügbar"
> 
> "Speichern der Aufgabe nicht möglich"
> ...

 

Hast du denn eine Kalender Ressource angelegt? Das kannst du im Kalender Teil von kontact machen, in dem du unten links auf den "Add" Button klickst. Dann sollte das Speichern von Terminen, Tasks und Aufgaben funktionieren

----------

## canibuz

Mein einziges Problem (welches aber richtig nervt)ist, das Bei mir immer der KDE Desktop Blinkt.

Also "Blau" eine Sekunde, dann "Hintergrundbild" eine Sekunde.

Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?

----------

## Slurm

@schnelle: der Fehler ist bekannt und liegt am Javascript. D.h. wenn du Javascript deaktivierst, kommt die Seite flott. 

Ist übrigens bereits in bugs.kde.org eingetragen.

----------

## Lemming73

Also bei mir fehlt die hälfte aller Programmicons.

Kann das daran liegen dass ich von einem halben 3.2 ( nur base + network ) auf ein komplettes 3.3 upgedatet hab ?

----------

